# American Elm



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

My neighbour is thinking about cutting down a great big elm tree in his backyard. I thought it might be a good opportunity to stock up on some lumber but then I thought, I don't think I've seen anything built with elm. Does anyone have any experience working with it? Another problem I might have is dutch elm disease. The tree is healthy but here in Saskatchewan it is illegal to transport elm firewood. I'm not sure if they make exceptions for wood one wants to work with. I'd love to hear from anyone who knows more about that.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Elm has spiral grain so it can tend to twist and warp in drying.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've built a couple of things from red elm. It is a bit more difficult to work with than some woods, but the grain is so worth it….it's incredible. Once it's dried and ready to work with, I let it acclimate well, then joint and plane it a little oversized, and let it acclimate some more, and dimension to final size….no issues with movement after that.

The lack of resolution of the pics obscures some of the detail in the grain, but you get a taste. There's a secondary "bird feather" effect that the pics don't show well that captures my attention every time I see it.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, make sure it is well dried and well acclimatized. Patience is a virtue as they say.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I had the opportunity to turn some elm that was super green and it was beautiful.. the bowl stands strong today.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I was wondering about turning. Its good to know that it turns well.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

As you can see its beautiful and as tough as a pigs nose………as one said, Patience is a virtue with this wood.

I've been in so many homes where the owner is in a second heaven with a barrage of remarks on the mission/craftsman style trim work. Rightfully so but they seem quite shocked to learn that the ash or oak trim work is in fact……."Elm"

You cannot and should not transport the elm due to the potential of spreading the disease but if its kiln dried, the disease is dead.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I get it from a local mill with logs cut in my community. It is open grain, light in color with some gold in it. It is heavy, hard, and very strong. The grain indeed twists and makes it somewhat difficult to work with. It works well when using scrapers, sanders, and sharp circular saws. Joiners power planers and routers can result in some chipping. Hope this helps. I have made a number of things with it and it can be very attractive especially when using an analine dye on it.


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

I cut an American Elm up into very wide boards many years ago. They dried nice and flat. Elm has interlocking grain so it an be a challenge to power plane. Often hand planes are used to avoid tear out.
I love to use Elm for platters. The interlocking grain makes for a very pretty plate.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

The latewood pores in the elms are arranged in wavy bands, making for a striking grain pattern.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

definitely a peculiar wood, quite distinct in its what it likes and what it hates. Seems to be a longer learning curve then most specie, quite unique in its properties and characteristics. Bends like no other, add steam and it turns into rope : ))


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Always wondered if after time, one could read the grain, to make an unbreakable baseball bat ?

So similar to ash, but at the same time, so different.


----------

